
Exploring Google Fiber for Chicago and Los Angeles - tyroneschiff
http://googlefiberblog.blogspot.com/2015/12/exploring-fiber.html
======
jnevill
I wish this would make it out to the `burbs, but it's not likely. Just the
same, fuck Comcast. I would switch in a heartbeat.

